# Truck tool box



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

PA and I just finished a job for this guy, and PA sold some extra auto-tools he had laying around to him. When we helped him load them into his truck we got a look at his tool box. Pretty nice!

https://plus.google.com/photos/1084...s/5752033576629130337?authkey=CInOusmN5I7l0wE


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

Ya I have a couple buddies who have systems similar to that as well.
Some make it themselves or you can buy a whole kit.
I really like it, but unfortunately you need the truck cap for it.
Otherwise you're loosing allot of height from your box. 
But it's very cool!


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

Looks to be a good way to go. I see a gap between the drawers, is that for bead with the tailgate down?


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

done the same thing years back, lower profile and all the way across,, now I don't bother as it takes gas to pull that weight around, only take tools I need for the day now


----------



## P.A. ROCKER (Jul 15, 2011)

The guy said he can fit 54" cause the box is above the wheel wells and he slides the drawers out to support 16 footers.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

I should of done that:furious:

I put a 6" high sub floor on my van floor to slide most of my tools under it. It's sweet:thumbup:

Until all the tools slide forward on the floor, and you can't reach them:furious:

So I think I will buy one of these things displayed in the pic:whistling2:


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

the stilt stick would work better....:whistling2:


----------



## DLSdrywall (May 22, 2012)

2buckcanuck said:


> I should of done that:furious:
> 
> I put a 6" high sub floor on my van floor to slide most of my tools under it. It's sweet:thumbup:
> 
> ...


I need one of those, i usually use my pole sander if i'm above 9 ft on stilts, 8' to 9' i cand bend down and pick it up. I'm 6'3 so it's pretty easy.. but there was that on time i went to pick up my knife..slid fell down the staircase face first into the wall...but hey i got my knife:wallbash:


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

2buckcanuck said:


> So I think I will buy one of these things displayed in the pic:whistling2:


I've got a couple of those - $2 each from a liquidation store - for those times when I just couldn't get the fire tapes on in places, and a stick wouldn't work well enough.


----------

